# New 268rl



## dalemeyer (Nov 6, 2008)

We purchased a 2009 268RL at the Hershey Show. We bought it from Camping World, Churchville N.Y. Afterthought, that was a mistake as they are 350 miles from my home here in Baltimore. There is a dealer fairly close to me but I would rather deal with the people that I bought it from. We love our camper, small things had to be fixed or replaced due to so many people poking and checking out things at the camper show. Called my salesman Don McHale and he had the parts sent right out to me, great salesman. The only thing that confuses me is the decals on the outside, mine are blue and dark brown, I like them but others I have seen are red and brown. Maybe someone could shed some light on that for me. Anyway I am glad I found Outbackers and I look forward to spending a lot of time on here. So far you guys have been a big help.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Dale 09-268RL said:


> We purchased a 2009 268RL at the Hershey Show. We bought it from Camping World, Churchville N.Y. Afterthought, that was a mistake as they are 350 miles from my home here in Baltimore. There is a dealer fairly close to me but I would rather deal with the people that I bought it from. We love our camper, small things had to be fixed or replaced due to so many people poking and checking out things at the camper show. Called my salesman Don McHale and he had the parts sent right out to me, great salesman. The only thing that confuses me is the decals on the outside, mine are blue and dark brown, I like them but others I have seen are red and brown. Maybe someone could shed some light on that for me. Anyway I am glad I found Outbackers and I look forward to spending a lot of time on here. So far you guys have been a big help.


You have the "NEW" Graphics (Newest of 2009 and New Models).

The Red & Brown were the "Old Graphics". 
I believe there may be some 2009 Models with the '08 Graphics...........I know i saw some of the '09 32BHDS listed as a limited edition from some dealers......even though it is not in the "Sydney Catalog". They might be a "09" with the "old" Graphics.


----------



## dalemeyer (Nov 6, 2008)

clarkely said:


> We purchased a 2009 268RL at the Hershey Show. We bought it from Camping World, Churchville N.Y. Afterthought, that was a mistake as they are 350 miles from my home here in Baltimore. There is a dealer fairly close to me but I would rather deal with the people that I bought it from. We love our camper, small things had to be fixed or replaced due to so many people poking and checking out things at the camper show. Called my salesman Don McHale and he had the parts sent right out to me, great salesman. The only thing that confuses me is the decals on the outside, mine are blue and dark brown, I like them but others I have seen are red and brown. Maybe someone could shed some light on that for me. Anyway I am glad I found Outbackers and I look forward to spending a lot of time on here. So far you guys have been a big help.


You have the "NEW" Graphics (Newest of 2009 and New Models).

The Red & Brown were the "Old Graphics". 
I believe there may be some 2009 Models with the '08 Graphics...........I know i saw some of the '09 32BHDS listed as a limited edition from some dealers......even though it is not in the "Sydney Catalog". They might be a "09" with the "old" Graphics.
[/quote]

Cool, Thanks for the info.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dale









Welcome and Congrats on your new Outback! 

Clicky Here to vote for your model in our poll...









Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## The Dowling's (Feb 23, 2009)

As there seems to be only 3 of us on this site so far that have 268's, I'd love to exchange modification ideas

Tom


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome Dale to Outbackers.com. 
You are going to like this site for alot of information. The mods and help that you will get is unbelievable.
Enjoy your new Outback and again Welcome Aboard!
Robert


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

We will pick up our new 268RL on April 6 from the dealer (Holman Motors) in Cincinnati (actually Batavia) OH. If any 268RL owner wants to make suggestions as to specific "stuff" to look for during the pre-delivery inspection, please feel free to help us. We have printed out a lot of the generic delivery help sheets, so I'm looking for anything unusual that you may have come across during your own delivery training.

One owner said that the labels on the black- and grey-water drain pipes were reversed! Little stuff like that will help us tremendously in looking for errors and omissions.

We're looking forward to the unit (our first TT), and plan to drive to Seattle in late June for the Seattle Marathon, followed by 2 weeks of vacation in the far northwest, including Vancouver, Victoria, Olympic Peninsula and Glacier National Park. Then back to Baltimore to the "real" world!

And for The Dowlings, there are now four of us!


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

hautevue said:


> We will pick up our new 268RL on April 6 from the dealer (Holman Motors) in Cincinnati (actually Batavia) OH. If any 268RL owner wants to make suggestions as to specific "stuff" to look for during the pre-delivery inspection, please feel free to help us. We have printed out a lot of the generic delivery help sheets, so I'm looking for anything unusual that you may have come across during your own delivery training.
> 
> One owner said that the labels on the black- and grey-water drain pipes were reversed! Little stuff like that will help us tremendously in looking for errors and omissions.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the OB and great choice of model! There is a PDI check list if you go into the forums tab then Outbackers.com then you will see the PDI list.

We are also waiting to pick up our 268rl hopefully this month. I am going to add you to my friends list because I know if I have a model specific issue I will not remember who also has this model.

Happy Camping









Curtis & Donna


----------



## The Dowling's (Feb 23, 2009)

hautevue said:


> We will pick up our new 268RL on April 6 from the dealer (Holman Motors) in Cincinnati (actually Batavia) OH. If any 268RL owner wants to make suggestions as to specific "stuff" to look for during the pre-delivery inspection, please feel free to help us. We have printed out a lot of the generic delivery help sheets, so I'm looking for anything unusual that you may have come across during your own delivery training.
> 
> One owner said that the labels on the black- and grey-water drain pipes were reversed! Little stuff like that will help us tremendously in looking for errors and omissions.
> 
> ...


I would suggest you check the dinette table ...It is a porr design, and seems to wobble in teh wrong directions. Also, the martess on the bed will not stay up ...seems the air shocks supplied are too soft. My dealer is working on that

Congrats on the 268. We are going to Mohican area in mid-April for a shake down


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

The Dowling said:


> We will pick up our new 268RL on April 6 from the dealer (Holman Motors) in Cincinnati (actually Batavia) OH. If any 268RL owner wants to make suggestions as to specific "stuff" to look for during the pre-delivery inspection, please feel free to help us. We have printed out a lot of the generic delivery help sheets, so I'm looking for anything unusual that you may have come across during your own delivery training.
> 
> One owner said that the labels on the black- and grey-water drain pipes were reversed! Little stuff like that will help us tremendously in looking for errors and omissions.
> 
> ...


I would suggest you check the dinette table ...It is a porr design, and seems to wobble in teh wrong directions. Also, the martess on the bed will not stay up ...seems the air shocks supplied are too soft. My dealer is working on that

Congrats on the 268. We are going to Mohican area in mid-April for a shake down
[/quote]


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Congrats and welcome!

I have one of the odd 09's with the brown graphics, which I actually love.

Happy camping!!

go6car


----------

